# Last bush hooks till fall



## The Hired Hand (Jun 27, 2016)

Hung bush hooks and did some swimming while they soaked. Caught on huge turtle with a head the size of a cool whip bowl. 2 20 to 24 inch bow fin. 7 cats. Found a near to new yeti cooler in a log jamb. Several cold beers and home by 7 pm. What a wonderful Day to spend with the wife.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

MONSTA's Good for you!!!!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

A dang fine day !









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

I dont think I've ever heard of a cool whip container size reference lol, nice haul!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Lucky you hung that turtle before cleaned off your baits and fish. Nice catch! What river?


----------



## The Hired Hand (Jun 27, 2016)

Try'n Hard said:


> Lucky you hung that turtle before cleaned off your baits and fish. Nice catch! What river?


Styx


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Nice catch and score on the yeti


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

A great day outdoors. Good job.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice whiskers.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Awesome, good for you.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I was raised on YR and my Dad always set lines at night so that is what I have been doing too. Just might try setting them during the day like you do. I was told it was better to fish during daytime hours on full moon. Don't know if it matters.


----------



## NipTide (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice fish! What were you using for bait? Full moon bite is definitely better during the daytime.


----------

